# Kung Fu Hustle



## Maito Gai (Sep 29, 2004)

For more Information View This Topic

seems like a very interesting movie~ directed by Stephen Chow - same as shaolin soccer

can someone get me anyother info on this movie? like has it been aired in china and is it out on dvd?


----------



## Kibagami Jubei (Sep 30, 2004)

looks like an interesting movie. wouldn't he play the best gai-sensei? hahahaha. i can see him act stupid like that. ahhaha.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Sep 30, 2004)

Whoa, it's out? I've been waiting forever for the new Chow flick. I wonder if it's online somewhere...

_goes to search certain Chinese sites_

-O


----------



## chibified kitsunes (Jan 2, 2005)

w00t! kung fu hustle rawks!!! i totally love stephen chow films


----------



## Mith252000 (Jan 3, 2005)

This movie rocks, man. I just love all his movies. They are all great, especially Shaolin Soccer. :


----------



## Itachi_like_to_kill (Jan 7, 2005)

That is a great movie watched it


----------



## siewmei88 (Jan 7, 2005)

funny and LAME.....nyahhaha...watch it


----------



## Eikichi_Onizuka (Mar 1, 2005)

*Kung-fu Hustle*

Stephen Chow of Shaolin Soccer fame has done it again in this hilarious action packed movie. If anyones seen it let me know what you thought


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 1, 2005)

well it is a worthy successor however not quite as ingenious as shaolin soccer. No one can beat the Evil Team with the American medication, not even the axe gang.
my favourite part were the first let's say twenty-five minutes those were the best especially the boss of the axegang, he's the funnyiest guy in th whole movie even better than the landlady.


----------



## Eikichi_Onizuka (Mar 1, 2005)

Agreed the dance sequence is truly a riot.


----------



## Mith252000 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hmm, this movie is great. The dance scene was stupid though.   Like the fighting scenes. :


----------



## skunkworks (Mar 1, 2005)

I thought both of his flicks were kinda stupid. I see what he was trying to do, but I just couldn't get into it. The special effects overwhemled the movies, imo.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 2, 2005)

skunkworks said:
			
		

> I thought both of his flicks were kinda stupid. I see what he was trying to do, but I just couldn't get into it. The special effects overwhemled the movies, imo.



WRONG. Totally wrong. The special effects are part of what makes these films so good. I just couldn't stop laughing when I first saw a demon appearing over a football field or a goalkeapers clothes torn to shreds because of the speed of the ball. It's the same with Kung Fu Hustle. I'm sure everyone knows a person who is somewhat like the landlady and giving her the ability to do a lions roar which can blow every enemy away is just hilarious.
next you wanna tell me you didn't like kung pow enter the fist - talk about people with bad taste


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 2, 2005)

I must watch this movie... Iron Shirt demands it!


----------



## martryn (Mar 2, 2005)

There's already a thread on this, but I want to see it real bad from the trailers I have watched.


----------



## bern (Mar 2, 2005)

well its certainly quite an entertaining movie...cos its a Sony Hollywood Sponsor Film for Asian Movie...
Its a very funny and meaningful Kung Fu movie...


----------



## Mith252000 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, it is one nice movie. A spoof of the old kung fu movies. Anyway, can someone delte that idiot's post? His post is taking a lot of space and its nothing to do with the topic, for goodness sake.


----------



## bern (Mar 2, 2005)

hehe..yah ..
hey did u noe stephen chow's hair are white by nature itself...becos he is too stress up by the money being throw into his movie by SOny...
hahaa...thats coolz


----------



## mary no jutsu (Mar 2, 2005)

this movie was so funny. i cracked up so hard.  everything was so kool about it. i hearted it so much. i love how that one dude that new the bhudda's palm(fergot his name) was so pitiful in the begining.  i love the scene where he goes on the train to run away form the mute girl and hes all like "oh my gohs look at her run" while eating his ice cream. that was a good one. haven't watched shaolin soccer should i watch it.


----------



## skunkworks (Mar 2, 2005)

bearzerger said:
			
		

> WRONG. Totally wrong. The special effects are part of what makes these films so good. I just couldn't stop laughing when I first saw a demon appearing over a football field or a goalkeapers clothes torn to shreds because of the speed of the ball. It's the same with Kung Fu Hustle. I'm sure everyone knows a person who is somewhat like the landlady and giving her the ability to do a lions roar which can blow every enemy away is just hilarious.
> next you wanna tell me you didn't like kung pow enter the fist - talk about people with bad taste



I just thought the movie was kinda stupid. I could say that you have bad taste for enjoying it. Touche!


----------



## Anbu_33 (Mar 3, 2005)

i liked it, mmm it was funny and entertaining, it kinda seemed like a cartoon specially the chase scene, which was pretty funny also, hehe, not a serious movie so dont take it like one. anyways i recomend it, saw it some time ago think ill see it tonight.

kungpow took it to the extreme, its just too stupid and lame, but thats just me.


----------



## Mith252000 (Mar 3, 2005)

skunkworks said:
			
		

> I just thought the movie was kinda stupid. I could say that you have bad taste for enjoying it. Touche!



Actually, by the looks of this thread, you are the one that has bad taste. You will never appreciate this kind of movies.


----------



## Codde (Mar 3, 2005)

The movie was good. Very funny at parts. Music assasins were cool... Though they could've shown a lot less crack...


----------



## GarraGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Mith252000 said:
			
		

> Hmm, this movie is great. The dance scene was stupid though.




I love the dancing  ....AWESOME movie


----------



## DarkBlueNitsuj (Mar 18, 2005)

Saw it. Yeah the musicians were creativity too! Think the boy at the end of the movie will even be more legendary? Who knows


----------



## Tetsu (Mar 18, 2005)

I thought it was a bit too heavy on the cg, but overall I liked it.


----------



## Hokage_Naruto (Mar 26, 2005)

OMG I love this movie so much I bought the DVD in chinatown TODAY!! I watched the first half on Kazaa then nobody would seed, so I just bought themovie LOL


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Apr 11, 2005)

Have anyone watched that movie? I just watched it... very very good.. :]


----------



## Lammy (Apr 11, 2005)

It's alright, seen it twice. I loved the first half of the movie but then it got kinda bad with the introduction of the baddie and the lollyloplovestory. It could have been an excellent movie too! Aaaah but he had to glorify himself as Neo >__< It's like he thought, "Hey, I JUST REALISED I'M NOT IN THIS MOVIE MUCH. I think I will go kick ass!" He so sold himself out to try and become more popular to the west.

I'm looking forward Chow's next film though, he can't beat a Chinese Odyssey, that was the ace! MONKEY!


----------



## Mursame (Apr 11, 2005)

I plan to see this soon, the trailer for this movie looked great, and I've heard good things about it from a few friends. I enjoy stupid humour and cool looking choreography, so the combination is especially appealing.


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 11, 2005)

I hate it when it comes to amercian theatres, don't ask why. Its a good movie, specially the knife part..I won't spoil it for anyone.


----------



## materix01 (Apr 11, 2005)

I loved the beginning parts and the fight between those blind musicians and the vilage guys rulz  But I thought the second part was boring although it had a cheeky ending( funny little boy eating icecream )


----------



## korican04 (Apr 13, 2005)

THE BEAST will get you  


I found shoalin soccer to be freakin funny as hell though.


----------



## Lingz (Apr 13, 2005)

Ita a nice movie. But i enjoyed Kung fu soccer alot more, that movie was a masterpiece of hilarious. Kung fu hustle is more of a martial arts/artistic movie


----------



## k1ske (Apr 13, 2005)

^^shaolin soccer  was awesome. Stephen Chow is a great filmmaker. Kung Fu hustle was a great movie, just in order to watch it you can't take anything seriously.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Apr 15, 2005)

I love the knife part... almost died from laughing


----------



## probanana (Apr 15, 2005)

movie is very hilarious thats all i ahve to say


----------



## Naruto Man (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah great movie, best part was with the Hobo with Chow as a kid.

But my fav. of Chow's is God of Gamblers.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey you guy know any other movie with Chow beside Kung Fu Hustle and Shaolin Soccer? Any need movie?


----------



## ~Akuma (Apr 16, 2005)

Kung Fu hustle? never heard that. Can u give me a link?


----------



## Arcanite (Apr 17, 2005)

This movie was awesome.  Shaolin Soccer was not quite as good I think.


----------



## ageofdarkness (Apr 17, 2005)

Ichigo_101 said:
			
		

> Hey you guy know any other movie with Chow beside Kung Fu Hustle and Shaolin Soccer? Any need movie?



These are all the other movies by Stephen Chow. A true Stephen Chow fan would see all of his movies, like I did. I recommend most of them because they are really funny. Plus, excellent fighting scenes are shown. 

The Tricky Master (1999) 
The King of Comedy (1999) 
Gorgeous (1999) 
The Lucky Guy (1998) 
Lawyer Lawyer (1997) 
All's Well, Ends Well 1997 (1997) 
God of Cookery (1996) 
Forbidden City Cop (1996) 
Sixty Million Dollar Man (1995) 
Out of the Dark (1995) 
From Beijing with Love (1994) 
Hail the Judge (1994) 
King of Destruction (1994) 
A Chinese Odyssey Part Two - Cinderella (1994) 
A Chinese Odyssey (1994) 
Mad Monk (1993) 
Flirting Scholar (1993) 
Fight Back to School III (1993) 
My Hero 2 (1993) 
All's Well, Ends Well (1992) 
Royal Tramp II (1992) 
Royal Tramp (1992) 
Justice, My Foot (1992) 
Fight Back to School II (1992) 
King of Beggars (1992) 
Fist of Fury 1991 II (1992) 
God of Gamblers II (1991) 
Top Bet (1991) 
God of Gamblers III: Back to Shanghai (1991) 
The Gods Must Be Crazy III (1991) 
Magnificent Scoundrels (1991) 
Fight Back to School (1991) 
Tricky Brains (1991) 
Fist of Fury II (1991) 
Triad Story (1990) 
Legend of Dragon (1990) 
Lung Fung Restaurant (1990) 
Look Out, Officer! (1990) 
Love Is Love (1990) 
When Fortune Smiles (1990) 
My Hero (1990) 
All for the Winner (1990) 
Sleazy Dizzy (1990) 
Curry and Pepper (1990) 
The Unmatchable Match (1989) 
Thunder Cops II (1989) 
Tragic Heroes (1989) 
Dragon Fight (1988) 
Final Justice (1988) 
Faithfully Yours (1988) 
430 Space Shuttle (1983)


----------



## ~Akuma (Apr 17, 2005)

... wow ...lol a lot of them...but thx


----------



## swordie (Apr 17, 2005)

wow!anyway it soo funny that i had a nose bleed


----------



## Lammy (Apr 17, 2005)

God of Cookery and A CHinese Odyssey HEEAAAART!!! ^_^


----------



## Lafiel4 (Apr 17, 2005)

Short trailer at


----------



## liz (Apr 17, 2005)

The movie did went overboard with the special effects but hell, it was still entertaining. I love the beginning when the bad guys were doing their 'dance'. That was simply badass. Too bad the gang leader barely did anything.


----------



## SStrunks (Apr 17, 2005)

ageofdarkness said:
			
		

> These are all the other movies by Stephen Chow. A true Stephen Chow fan would see all of his movies, like I did. I recommend most of them because they are really funny. Plus, excellent fighting scenes are shown.
> 
> The Tricky Master (1999)
> The King of Comedy (1999)
> ...




Here's a link to his filmography and some info about him. He's in more movies then you think.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 17, 2005)

I laughed my ass of, bu things i didnt like.
- Characters, there doesnt seem to be any "maincharacters", confusing in the beginning
- Its to short >.<
- Very funny in the beginning, pretty serious in the end, not much comedy at the end.


----------



## Naruto Man (Apr 17, 2005)

LMAO, Kung Fu Hustle is rated-R in the U.S.  I don't see any content that is rated-R..........except for the many scenes of buttcracks.


----------



## ageofdarkness (Apr 25, 2005)

SStrunks said:
			
		

> Here's a link to his filmography and some info about him. He's in more movies then you think.



Hmmm, interesting. Thanks.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 25, 2005)

materix01 said:
			
		

> I loved the beginning parts and the fight between those blind musicians and the vilage guys rulz



That's my favorite part of the movie!


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 25, 2005)

The movie is just alright for me...no big deal


----------



## tygah (Apr 25, 2005)

Naruto Man said:
			
		

> LMAO, Kung Fu Hustle is rated-R in the U.S.  I don't see any content that is rated-R..........except for the many scenes of buttcracks.





Legs being chopped off, head being decapitated, depictions of bodies with axes buried in them, f word was said more than once and that's an automatic R rating. Need anymore? And to the person who said he didn't like movies to come to America, nothing was cut and it was subtitled so what's your beef?


----------



## Cypher X (Apr 28, 2005)

Just watched the movie a couple days ago... it was great!  Although the subtitles were extremely small on the version i was watching so i couldn't follow along at certain parts.  The knife scene was hillarious though lol

Great movie but I still enjoy Shaolin Soccer more


----------



## gluanrdraym (Apr 30, 2005)

i saw this before it came to theather's on chineases dvd since i am a big fan of the comedic actor guy.. dont' know how to say his name in english but he is called star boy or something in chease in direct translation


----------



## Asmodeus (Apr 30, 2005)

I saw Shaolin Soccer first, then saw this. I definately liked this better. It wasn't as funny all the way through (although the knife scene...*dies*), but the action was great. I know if was pretty unrealistic...but so was Shaolin Soccer, lol. Chow's movies aren't supposed to be realistic. 

If you want a good, translated action movie...get Volcano High >< *dies laughing*

It wasn't supposed to be funny, but with Lil Jon and Andre 3000 doing voices, how can you take it seriously?


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 30, 2005)

i almost walked out of this movie. a few of the fight scenes were cool (those dudes with the mandolin? rad.) but seriously, the jokes were terrible. when i saw this movie, everybody in the theatre was laughing at the stupidest shit. like when he gets knocked up in the air and continues to float for about 10 minutes? people were on the fucking floor. and i swear they were about to die when the buddah appeared in the sky. i like random humor, but this movie wasn't funny in the slightest.

kung pow was much better.


----------



## BakaKage (Apr 30, 2005)

seen it! so freaking hilarious 
*Spoiler*: __ 



loved the part where the axe leader shoots his sister then dances 


 XD


----------



## Shishou (Apr 30, 2005)

I loved the Beast.  He is awesome.  And those music assassins... Awesome.


^
|
I don't think it was literally his sister.  Brother is juss what they called the guy, since he was of the Axe or something.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Apr 30, 2005)

Movie was awesome. I brought it on VCD when I was in Hong Kong.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Ax Gang's dance routine in the movie intro = badass. I almost danced with them.





*Spoiler*: __ 



The part where the landlady and landlord appeared all of a sudden in the Ax Gang leader's car (where the leader, scared shitless, just stares dead at the camera) after whooping the musicians' asses was grade A, XD-able material.





*Spoiler*: __ 



And heh, Chow goes through the mental institute, hallucinates a wave of blood splashing from the Beast's room, unlocks the cell, only to find... an old guy in wifebeaters and boxers reading the newspaper. WTF XD




The only thing I didn't like about it is that Ng Man Tat (the coach from the Shaolin Soccer) wasn't in it. He would've been a great addition to have -- I get the feeling that the landlord's part was written with him in mind. Oh well.

Although I think the movie was funnier if you understood Cantonese, since the subtitles didn't do the dialogue justice (especially in scenes with the landlady.. she friggin' pwnz)

Btw, if y'all liked the stupid humor in the movie, then you definitely must see "Tricky Brains", "All For The Winner" (and its two sequels that stars Chow), "Fist of Fury", and "Fight Back To School" (all three). Those are loaded with Stephen Chow's brand of "pointless humor".


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Apr 30, 2005)

Omg.. after seeing his face closely, I have been watching his movie for a long time now..uuhh.. and that guy that got beated up by his wife is really famous too.... probly more famous than chow


----------



## Wing-Zero (Apr 30, 2005)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> seen it! so freaking hilarious
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


lol yea that was pretty funny


----------



## Makubex_GB (May 1, 2005)

Excellent movie, I want it on DVD!


----------



## Saru-nin (May 2, 2005)

Great movie... the anachronistic 1930-40's sets and costumes were great, I want to marry the landlord's wife, and kishimoto should steal the stringed instrument being used to summon weapons and give it to some sound ninja as a jutsu... finally someone to fight tenten on an equal footing.


----------



## Makubex_GB (May 2, 2005)

Shaoling Soccer was ok, but I find Kunf Fu Hustle to be a lot funnier and more entertaining than Shaoling Soccer.


----------



## Makubex_GB (May 2, 2005)

ageofdarkness said:
			
		

> These are all the other movies by Stephen Chow. A true Stephen Chow fan would see all of his movies, like I did. I recommend most of them because they are really funny. Plus, excellent fighting scenes are shown.
> 
> The Tricky Master (1999)
> The King of Comedy (1999)
> ...



LoL, you consider Gorgeous (1999) to be one of his movies? He was only a cop in this movie. He was barley in it. This is a Jackie Chan movie.


----------



## oracle (May 2, 2005)

correct. And his scene is the funniest in the entire movie too.


----------



## Frieza (May 2, 2005)

Am i the only one that did not enjoy the movies as much as you guys did. I enjoyed the guy with pot on his head.. made me laugh.. but the ending was so horrible i was going to puke.


----------



## @_@RockLee (May 2, 2005)

hahah the first part when the axe gang danced was when i felt like *Whoa this movie looks like a dumb fiction, no sense movie* but it made me laugh like shit. The knife part was when the audience *in the theater* laughed the most.


----------



## malfurion (May 2, 2005)

Kungfu Hustle is good, not as good as Shaolin Soccer, but not bad neither IMHO.

Stephen Chow's old movies used to be much funnier.  Shaolin Soccer has a good mix of story, action and comedy.  Kungfu Hustle could use a bit more comedy, and a bit less side stories, it's almost unclear who's the main character in the movie was.


----------



## Makubex_GB (May 2, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> correct. And his scene is the funniest in the entire movie too.



Yeah, is hilarious, but there are funnier scenes IMO. Anyway, Gorgeous is more about fighting anyway, and not a comedy. Comedy is just always present in Jackie Chan movies. Jackie Chan movies are all basically about "look how cool and well choreographed this fight sequences are and all the dangerous stunts!"


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (May 3, 2005)

waaaaht?! not that many ppl liked it?! > hmph
well i LOVED it. i was lmao the whole time. it was a great movie. ahh...cant wait til it comes out on dvd. me shall watch it agains and agains!!!! >=)
am i scaring u??? >=D
lol. overall, it was a good movie.


----------



## Kakashis_grl_Ice (May 7, 2005)

i loved that movie...It was so darn good..Yes the beginning was good when everyone in the ax gang was doing the hustle..Hince the name Kung Fu Hustle..Hehe..They roke it down to some old style music...They still broke the hustle down like they were in a club jamming...Oh ya..I loved the part when the land lord lady slapped the heck out of the guy that manages to have his pants down halfway through out the movie..And she slapped him so hard his sandal flew up in the air..I am sorry if I am spoiling the movie for anyone..Sorry to whoever hasn't seen the movie yet..The Lion's Roar rules..Ya I wish I can do that, then my yelling will be unmatched..MUHAHAHAHAHAHA...No one can out scream the land lord lady and her legendary move the Lion's Roar..But I think it was really kewl those two blind people who played the guitar thing..And it sent out swords and demons and all that stuff..I thought that rocked..Well let me stopped talking before I tell the whole movie..-Sessy


----------



## Kakashi_Love (May 7, 2005)

Wow, Kung-Fu Hustle was awesome! Better than Shaolin Soccer, Hero, House of Flying daggers, Sin City, Kill Bill(any volume), and Pulp fiction!!! I haven't seen Stephen Chow made a funny movie like this in a long time. It really reminds me of his old flicks and how funny he used to be. i don't know, I think you gotta be asian to comprehend the humore or something. I was laughing the whole time and the other non-asian peeps were like...what the hell is going on? But everyone laughed at the knife scene. I love everything about the movie! Stephen Chow is the King of Comedy! I haven't laughed this hard since God of Ganmblers!!!


----------



## Kakashis_grl_Ice (May 8, 2005)

When do you think the movie will come out on DVD? I hope it's soon, but that is a movie that I can watch over and over. It's very funny. I have never seen any of his movies to my knowledge. But what other movies did Stephen Crow make? Maybe I have seen another of his movies but not realize that he made it. I hope he makes more movies like this one, I was laughing the whole time. The best part is the knife part of course. It was incrediably stupid that dude got stabbed that many times.-Sessy


----------



## Tsuuga (May 8, 2005)

The knife part was definitely the funniest scene.

And the Musassins were just so badass.


----------



## TDM (May 8, 2005)

Saw it yesterday. It's even better when you can speak Cantonese and can watch without reading the subtitles. That's sort of like the joke the Axe Leader says at the start to the Croc Gang. By the way you guys _do_ know that the main characters from Kung Fu were from the cast of Shaolin Soccer, a great movie,  right? The...fat guy, the goalie, the dude that can shoot the ball from his gut, awesome.

edit: anyone notice that the assassins that kil the three vilage guys are like the sound nins?


----------



## TheVileOne (May 8, 2005)

Best movie of the year released thus far.  Saw it twice.  Once at BNAT 6 in 2004, and again this year at the Paramount theatre for SXSW.

Here's what I wrote on it:




> This was the second time Kung Fu Hustle was screened in Austin, the first time being last year at the Alamo Drafthouse downtown for BNAT 6. This time they showed it on the big screen at the Paramount Theatre, as per the request of Sony Pictures Classic. Kung Fu Hustle is an absolutely manic, hilarious, and fantastic post-modern, ultimate, martial-arts movie extravaganza. Writer, director, and producer Stephen Chow stars as Sing. Sing is a loser who is tired of being a nice guy and decides to be bad and join the top gang, the Axes. The Axes are a merciless group that likes to chop people up while doing the Hustle and keep the cities and town under siege. They end up in Pig Sty alley which is actually home to retired Kung Fu masters. Humiliated, the Axe gang decides to send in their own masters. Sing, who appears conflicted, eventually has to find his strength and become ?The One.? This movie just has great energy and pacing. It?s also probably one of the best comedies you will see all year. Some of the things you see in Kung Fu Hustle are just absolutely ridiculous, but it totally works. The versatile Chow never lets up and totally delivers with just about every scene. In short, the movie makes the also-fantastic Shaolin Soccer look like The Phantom Menace in comparison.


----------



## TDM (May 9, 2005)

Hehe well shaolin Soccer was really good. I guess it's because I've seen it so many times. 

*SPOILERS*

Lardass translates into fat pig meat directly. Funny eh? The Fairy thing, was that the dude with the rings or the staff guy? By thw way how does the lion's roar get magnified by that much just by putting it through a bell? I still find it strange that an awesome kung fu freak like The Beast would carry around spikes...


----------



## BlueBerry (Jul 1, 2005)

I love this movie to! Can't really see why some people think the second part is boring. It's a little more serious, but still awsome. The two blind guy (AKA Blues Brothers) where like the coolest ever. And you shudn't take the effects to serious either, there just in there for the fun of it


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jul 1, 2005)

The fights were class and the knife bit was hilarious, but it was a stupid film.

My opinion.


----------



## Gaara-fan (Jul 2, 2005)

I just watched it recently.  I thought there were some really funny parts, and I loved the fights the most.     This movie was pretty good overall.


----------



## Sesqoo (Jul 5, 2005)

funny movie i liked it.. the fighting was nice aswell


----------



## neodiablo22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Knife bit was the best in the film.  Every thing else wasnt so hot.


----------



## COWBOYX (Jul 9, 2005)

Over all, Kung Fu Hustle was A beautyful movie. In my opinion, the graphics wer'nt too shabby in most seens. But at the same time it was pretty funny. For some reason, I thought the seen with the guy eating ice cream and laughing was very funny. I also liked the battle seen with the musical assasins. I rewinded it over and over again along with the guy eating ice cream. I only wish there would have been more fighting seens.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jul 9, 2005)

korican04 said:
			
		

> THE BEAST will get you
> 
> 
> I found shoalin soccer to be freakin funny as hell though.




The american version or the original, because the american version ruined complete the movie.

In my opinion i loved KFH all the way to the end.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 21, 2005)

OMG THIS MOVIE WAS AWESOME!! ONE OF THE BEST MARTIAL ARTS MOVIE I HAVE EVER SEEN!! I know I'm late on it, but I just finished watching it on my computer, and it was soo greatly done!!) That was excellent. There were some stuff that was needed to be explained, but oh well, the movie still kicked ass!!!!!
And was it just me or did the landlady got a great ass?


----------



## DevilB0i (Sep 21, 2005)

funny movie so far i seen.


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 21, 2005)

ageofdarkness said:
			
		

> These are all the other movies by Stephen Chow. A true Stephen Chow fan would see all of his movies, like I did. I recommend most of them because they are really funny. Plus, excellent fighting scenes are shown.
> 
> The Tricky Master (1999)
> The King of Comedy (1999)
> ...




430 Space Shuttle is not a movie.  it was a tv show made for children.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 21, 2005)

Kung Fu hustle was a funny-ass movie. Only if you understand the chinese version, you'll see why it's funny.


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 21, 2005)

the fairy bit was funny.  cuz the landlady was dissing up the tailor.  and tailors usually have delicate hands suited for knitting and etc.  which automatically explains why the tailor seems to be very queer and feminine.

what is genius about Kung Fu Hustle is that this movie is hidden with many references to older kung fu movies and some even recent Hollywood movies.  The nut house scene was a nod to Stephen King's "The Shining".

Stephen Chow is now working on "Kung Fu Hustle 2", however, there is a big chance that Eva Huang Sheng-Yi (the mute girl) will not rejoin the cast of the original as she is having a contractual dispute with Star Overseas (Stephen Chow's production company which she is signed to).


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 21, 2005)

So tell me peoplez, what's ur favorite part of the movie? Mine was when they were in the car, the landlord and the landland. She totaly scared the crap outta the axe head boss. He got his hair burned by oil by his assistant. That was funny.


----------



## dylec (Sep 21, 2005)

While this move doesn't have as many gags as most of his other movies, it's still avery funny one. The fighting is well done, unlike 'that' kung fu movie [which shall not be named to avoid conlict] that i saw.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 21, 2005)

This movie owned.  Though, I kinda like Shaolin soccer.   The movie has scenes for everyone and has cahracters that people would like.  The ending was actually good.  The landloards, are my favorite movie duo after I saw this movie.  I liked the part when the three guys like the masters of the village were fighting and tone of them fell off.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 21, 2005)

My favorite part was when the bad guys [well, they weren't really the bad guys] came out of the police station, and their car was gone. They tried to get back in but the cops closed up everything [that was mean), and out of know where these 100 and so guys in black coats and shit come out and started murdering them,) The Gang leader sure is funny when he does his dance moves.


----------



## Uchiha Inkatomi (Sep 21, 2005)

Yea i seen KungFu Hustle twice. This movie is hilarious, I think its one of the funnest and best kungfu movies ive seen.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 22, 2005)

I just got the DVD recently.

It surprisingly has a ton of great extras.

Including audio commentary, English dubbing, a long documentary, deleted footage, and outtakes.

This IMHO is the best movie of the year.


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 22, 2005)

i am so tempted to buy the "Fight Back to School" trilogy boxset.
i remember the first 2 were the best.  the 3rd sucked cuz....he aint' even in school and Ng Man-Tat is not in it if i recall correctly.


----------



## Vo-chan (Sep 24, 2005)

I watched the movie, I liked the begining where the Axe Gang are dancing but the fighting sucked I mean I can hardly believe that Sammo Hung choreographered the fighting.  It was i guess all right but then i guess i would have expected more from Stephen Chow.
Watched a lot of Hong Kong movies so I don't mean to be making any offense to anyone who liked the movie.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 24, 2005)

The fighting scenes sucked? Are you crazy?!!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 24, 2005)

Vo-chan said:
			
		

> I watched the movie, I liked the begining where the Axe Gang are dancing but the fighting sucked I mean I can hardly believe that Sammo Hung choreographered the fighting.  It was i guess all right but then i guess i would have expected more from Stephen Chow.
> Watched a lot of Hong Kong movies so I don't mean to be making any offense to anyone who liked the movie.



The ending fight scene was amazing.   I don't know how it sucked.


----------



## Id (Sep 24, 2005)

The Beast was funny.
Budah's Palm!


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Sep 24, 2005)

I met the guy who acted as the fairy with the bracelets... 
And yeah I love the movie. Stephen Chow is awesome.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 25, 2005)

The budah's palm is one of the greatest moves I have seen in a fantasy magic moves movie.


----------



## Powerman (Sep 26, 2005)

The only thing I didn't like about the movie, was the 'Toad Style' or whatever they called it.

Everything else was the perfect blend of Humor, action, and... well meh


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 26, 2005)

What was wrong with Toad Style?

I can't wait to see the sequel  .


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 26, 2005)

There is gonna be a sequel? What are they gonna base it on?


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 26, 2005)

yeah....it's confirmed that a sequel for Kung Fu Hustle is in the making.  Stephen Chow says it's now in the pre-production stage and is re-recruiting the original cast members including Chan Kwok-Kwan (the ax gang leader) playing a new character.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah the entire cast is coming back.

Chow uses a lot of staple actors for his movies like the fat guy among others.

I hope the fat guy learns how to fight and kick ass in the sequel.

The Kung Fu Hustle movies aren't based on anything to the best of my knowledge.  Just pure Stephen Chow goodness and originality.  Though he did say that Pig Sty Alley was based on his home growing up and how he loved it and wanted to go back there.


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Sep 26, 2005)

omg this movie was so funny. love stephen chow's movies they are halarious


----------



## EndlessRain (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice, sequel!!
Yep this movie was hi-la-rious.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well I can just pray that it will be as good as Kung Fu Soccer and Kung Fu Hustle.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 27, 2005)

I think it will.  It will have an even bigger budget, and Chow is a genius.  Everything he does is gold.

I imagine the sequel will be even nuttier.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2005)

The original movie was great, hopefully the second one will be just as good, if not better.

Any idea on what it's going to be about?


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 27, 2005)

Mute girl Eva Huang Sheng-Yi might be the only one that will not return.  he's in a contract dispute with her management company (owned by Stephen Chow and managed by Tin Kai-Man, he played the Axe Gang leader's right-hand man in the movie) for posing in sexy photos in a magazine without company consent.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 27, 2005)

I must see these sexy photos for . . . research.  That is to say if they are worth a contract dispute ever.


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 27, 2005)

they are worth the dispute.  cuz it totally wrecks the sweet-girl-next-door image they've been trying to make for her to the public.  i read in an article that she's actually very outgoing in person.  i posted the pics somewhere in holla-front.com.  too lazy to post it here. and they're not 56k friendly.  alot of pics on her.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 27, 2005)

tinlunlau said:
			
		

> they are worth the dispute.  cuz it totally wrecks the sweet-girl-next-door image they've been trying to make for her to the public.  i read in an article that she's actually very outgoing in person.  i posted the pics somewhere in holla-front.com.  too lazy to post it here. and they're not 56k friendly.  alot of pics on her.



Big deal, why do they have to act like communists about it?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 28, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> I must see these sexy photos for . . . research.


Agreed. I follow the Jiraiya spirit!! Research!! Research...


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 29, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Big deal, why do they have to act like communists about it?



it's not a matter of communism.  but the fact is, she is in breach of contract.  She's rebelling to Star Overseas (her management company) on purpose because her manager's been giving her acting gigs she doesn't really want.  for instance, tv series.  she's stated that she only wanted to be featured in movies like Zhang Ziyi is doing right now.

to be honest, i think she's screwed herself up big time.  Stephen Chow's brought enough female stars to popularity in Hong Kong.  Cecilia Cheung is a prime example of that.  (she made her acting debut in "King of Comedy" back in 1999)


----------



## Sake Hokage (Sep 30, 2005)

The movie was had some funny parts but overall I was a little disapointed


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 30, 2005)

Disappointed with what specifically?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 30, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Disappointed with what specifically?


I would guess: Story plot

While the movie was funny, the plot was complete trash by my standards.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 30, 2005)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> I would guess: Story plot
> 
> While the movie was funny, the plot was complete trash by my standards.



Trash eh?

I thought it was a beautiful story especially for Sing.  He comes full circle at the end.


----------



## illusion (Sep 30, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Trash eh?
> 
> I thought it was a beautiful story especially for Sing.  He comes full circle at the end.



I agree with you, one of the best films of the year!! I'm gonna be first in line for pt. 2.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 2, 2005)

tinlunlau said:
			
		

> they are worth the dispute.  cuz it totally wrecks the sweet-girl-next-door image they've been trying to make for her to the public.  i read in an article that she's actually very outgoing in person.  i posted the pics somewhere in holla-front.com.  too lazy to post it here. and they're not 56k friendly.  alot of pics on her.



Ah, I want to do that research as well, but the site ain't working. What's up with that?


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes I certainly can't confirm if it ruins her image or not if I can't see them  .


----------



## tinlunlau (Oct 3, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Ah, I want to do that research as well, but the site ain't working. What's up with that?




tried http://Www. Vaporite. Net ?
go to the forums and click "Flicks".  i posted a message about it somewhere with the pics posted.  altho, to be honest, those pics are hot.


----------



## FanB0y (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, I saw this movie a few months back. I liked it but I felt it kinda dragged on near the end.

That "The Shining" bit was precious!


----------



## tinlunlau (Oct 3, 2005)

BEIJING, Aug. 10 -- Responding to Chinese actress Huang Shengyi's announcement that she is to part company with Steven Chow's Star Overseas company, an assistant to Hong Kong actor and director Stephen Chow said Monday that the company would not consent to a contract termination.

    The company said it would also consider taking legal action. According to lawyer Liu Xuedong, who represents Chow's company, the letter from Huang which indicated her wish to terminate the contract was quite vague, with no clear reason given as to why she was seeking to end the relationship.

Huang has stopped all media interviews and her father disclosed that she was in low spirits. He also said Huang would compensate the company if needed and that he hoped his daughter would come back from her self-imposed isolation as soon as possible to re-start her career.

    Huang shot to fame after appearing in a leading role in Stephen Chow's "Kung Fu Hustle." Since then her growing popularity has made her the center of attention for local media, resulting in her posing for magazine covers without informing her company.

    Huang's behavior has aroused controversy in the show biz world, with the actress having drawn considerable flak for her lack of integrity and distrust of her company. Though Huang put down her desire to part ways with Chow's company to a "lack of space," speculation was rife that other reasons were behind her decision.

    The first of the theories is that Huang has been gradually falling out of favor with Chow, who has turned his attention to promoting starlet Liu Jiajie, who has been linked with a possible role in director Chow's forthcoming "Kung Fu Hustle 2." Chow first spotted Liu's talent as a 16-year-old while casting for "Shaolin Soccer," and rumor has it that Huang feels threatened by Liu's growing stature. 

A second suggestion is that the Huang-Chow bust-up was cooked up by Huang and her company to get some extra cheap publicity ahead of the release of "Kung Fu Hustle 2," which would begin shooting soon.

    A third possibility is that Huang's new company was cashing in on her break from Chow. Show biz insiders think a more powerful company was behind Huang's decision to part from Chow, and that by hiring Huang, her new company had sought to kill two birds with one stone — getting a money-machine star on their books and extensive free publicity to boot.







(Source: Shenzhen Daily/Photo: sina.com/FOR HIM MAGAZINE)
*Sennen Goroshi*
*Sennen Goroshi*


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok after seeing them, I think this whole matter is bullshit.

The pictures are beautiful and very tasteful.  They aren't raunchy at all.

She shouldn't lose a job over this.  It'd be pretty sad.

In Europe or America no one would get pissed off if a "GIRL NEXT DOOR" type actress did this.  They'd just fancy a wank  .


----------



## tinlunlau (Oct 3, 2005)

Vicky Zhao (Zhao Wei) has done worse before.
she got into controversy for wearing the Japanese flag in magazine covers.  that's like a big taboo to the chinese.

you have recognize Vicky Zhao before.  she's the leading actress in Shaolin Soccer.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm sorry, but to fire someone over this is ridiculous.

There is nothing wrong with these pictures.  Its not like she posed for Hustler.


----------



## tinlunlau (Oct 4, 2005)

obviously, i don't think you understand showbiz politics.  the fact is, she is breaking her contract on purpose.  she arranged this photo shoot on her own without company consent.  the first thing she needs established is reputation.  Stephen Chow's company has invested a lot of money on her and is forming that innocent image which she is shedding herself out of.  but the point is, she is in breach of contract and when you are breaking a contract, there's a big price you'd have to pay.  yes, censor-wise, there is nothing wrong with the photos, they're not too provocative or anything but was it company-approved?  no.  she did it on her own will.  

why she's rebelling against the company who has invested in her?  as she stated herself, they're giving her gigs that appear to be "small-time" for her like tv series and such.  reports indicated that she is an overly-ambitious type and aims to be like Zhang Ziyi (that is to do movies only and no work on television.).  but she's got to understand that she is a newcomer but as a newcomer, she's gotta go thru steps from the bottom of the pits to top.  hell, Stephen Chow's fame didn't come easy on him and he's doing marvellously.

face it....she's screwed herself over.  but no doubt that her colabo with Stephen Chow would still get her work....just not for a while.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 4, 2005)

tinlunlau said:
			
		

> obviously, i don't think you understand showbiz politics.  the fact is, she is breaking her contract on purpose.  she arranged this photo shoot on her own without company consent.  the first thing she needs established is reputation.  Stephen Chow's company has invested a lot of money on her and is forming that innocent image which she is shedding herself out of.  but the point is, she is in breach of contract and when you are breaking a contract, there's a big price you'd have to pay.  yes, censor-wise, there is nothing wrong with the photos, they're not too provocative or anything but was it company-approved?  no.  she did it on her own will.



If its specifically in her contract that should couldn't do anything like that, well then ok.  I'd like to see some proof though.

I doubt Stephen Chow is really one to complain taking into account some of the content in his movies which are hardly what I'd call innocent and wholesome.  

If it was company approved or not, I don't see what the big deal is.  

I see no reason why an actor still can't be innocent in a role after doing something like this.  That's why we are actors.  WE ACT!  



> why she's rebelling against the company who has invested in her?  as she stated herself, they're giving her gigs that appear to be "small-time" for her like tv series and such.  reports indicated that she is an overly-ambitious type and aims to be like Zhang Ziyi (that is to do movies only and no work on television.).  but she's got to understand that she is a newcomer but as a newcomer, she's gotta go thru steps from the bottom of the pits to top.  hell, Stephen Chow's fame didn't come easy on him and he's doing marvellously.



I don't know anything about this.  I like the pictures and I don't see how this hurts the image of her character from the movie. 



> face it....she's screwed herself over.  but no doubt that her colabo with Stephen Chow would still get her work....just not for a while.



I just can't fathom how doing a picture spread like this can screw yourself over.  Its wrong quite frankly.


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Oct 4, 2005)

Ichigo_101 said:
			
		

> Have anyone watched that movie? I just watched it... very very good.. :]


very good, but not as good as "shaolin soccer", The must


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 4, 2005)

Its superior to Shaolin Soccer on every concievable level.

Shaolin Soccer is to Kung Fu Hustle...what Spider-man 1 is to Spider-man 2.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 4, 2005)

Um if I was her, I would soo seduce Stephen Chow to handling things for me.
And oh, those are some beautiful pictures, more on the artistic side, then what I would consider Playboy material. Jeez the Entertainment world is harsh and strict.


----------



## tinlunlau (Oct 5, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> If its specifically in her contract that should couldn't do anything like that, well then ok.  I'd like to see some proof though.



interviews in magazines usually requires arrangement thru a management company.  i know contracts are anally retentive and all but she should have kept her word



> I doubt Stephen Chow is really one to complain taking into account some of the content in his movies which are hardly what I'd call innocent and wholesome.



Stephen Chow, so far, hasn't said a word about it.  he left it to his assistant Tin Kai-Man to handle it because the dispute is mainly between Star Overseas, Tin Kai-Man and Eva Huang.  



> If it was company approved or not, I don't see what the big deal is.
> 
> I see no reason why an actor still can't be innocent in a role after doing something like this.  That's why we are actors.  WE ACT!



she cried and complained to the media how she felt mistreated by the company.  is that all an act?





> I don't know anything about this.  I like the pictures and I don't see how this hurts the image of her character from the movie.



they've been trying to make the public view her as a sweet innocent girl ever since Kung Fu Hustle was conceived.  the pictures look good but nobody expected her in wet swimsuits.  Retired actress Vivian Chow has been going with that sweet innocent "it" girl look for many years and 6-7 years after her retirement, people still regard her as a goddess.  The least she could have done is, consult with her manager on what she wants to approach instead of being spoonfed with TV dramas she doesn't want to do.  her management company didn't provide any sort consultation, that is why she rebelled and thus, lost her chance for more colaboration with Stephen Chow and reprisal of her role in Kung Fu Hustle 2.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 5, 2005)

So its official she won't be back then?


----------



## zgnoud (Oct 5, 2005)

As a Huge fan of Stephen Chow, and trust me ive been HUGE (watched practically everyone of his films and been a fan since childhood), this movie started out great, but in the end it was quite dissapointing. i dunnoe bout you guys but i thought the ending was rushed and there was too many plot holes.. like the fact of where he gained his powers, and how he was able to "LEARN" such complex martial art skills in matter of seconds of being revived, and amongst other plot holes.. bleh. Best Steven Chow movies for me are still Shaolin Soccer, God of Cookery and Love on Delivery


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 5, 2005)

^^Didn't you get the part that he may be the lost son of those two martial arts legends [you know, the landlord and her husband]?


----------



## illusion (Oct 5, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> ^^Didn't you get the part that he may be the lost son of those two martial arts legends [you know, the landlord and her husband]?



Huh?? I thought they said their son died in a fight or something, which is why they chose not to use their skills again.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 5, 2005)

Nah, I htink it was something about either how they thought he died, or they never saw him again.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Oct 5, 2005)

THIS IS THE BEST MOVIE EVER.

i have it on dvd. it's sooooo cool.

10/10


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 5, 2005)

zgnoud said:
			
		

> As a Huge fan of Stephen Chow, and trust me ive been HUGE (watched practically everyone of his films and been a fan since childhood), this movie started out great, but in the end it was quite dissapointing. i dunnoe bout you guys but i thought the ending was rushed and there was too many plot holes.. like the fact of where he gained his powers, and how he was able to "LEARN" such complex martial art skills in matter of seconds of being revived, and amongst other plot holes.. bleh. Best Steven Chow movies for me are still Shaolin Soccer, God of Cookery and Love on Delivery



Dude...this isn't Schindler's List, you aren't meant to take it so seriously.

And he learned many of those skills when he was a boy.  Not to mention it plugs into the Landlay's earlier comment of someone being a natural born Kung Fu genius or prodigy.  That's what Sing is.


----------



## tinlunlau (Oct 6, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> So its official she won't be back then?



that's pretty much what they've been hinting at.


----------



## Twizted (Oct 6, 2005)

Freaking great movie- My friend downloaded it....definitely need to check it out...


----------



## platnymbit (Oct 6, 2005)

I went to see this movie with a friend.  I didnt think I was going to like it because of the previews I had seen.  The previews did not do this movie any justice.  I loved this movie!  I have never seen Shaolin Soccer so I cannot compare the two movies.


----------



## silent_speech (Oct 7, 2005)

this movie is just up there with shaolin soccer and god of cookery... stephen chow's films are just amazing and hilarious


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 7, 2005)

I think Kung Fu Hustle is better than both.

And I have no doubt Kung Fu Hustle 2 will be even better.

Will this be the first time Chow does a sequel to one of his movies?


----------



## tinlunlau (Oct 7, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> I think Kung Fu Hustle is better than both.
> 
> And I have no doubt Kung Fu Hustle 2 will be even better.
> 
> Will this be the first time Chow does a sequel to one of his movies?



techinically speaking, no.  he's done a ton of sequels for movies he's starred in before.  but as a director, yeah it will be.


----------



## O-Yone Lisu (Oct 9, 2005)

_Kung Fu Hustle_ rocked my socks.  Wish they'd done another dance sequence, though.


----------



## TGC (Oct 9, 2005)

this movie was funny i actually enjoyed it when i watched...it also had some cool fight sequences...


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2007)

This movie is on Spike right now so I thought I'd give this thread a bump for anyone who may be watching it too.

Loved it the first time I watched it, loving it now. Love the outrageousness of it all. It kind of reminds me of those old Looney Tunes on CN back in the day. Way better stuff in this than Shaolin Soccer that's for sure.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 8, 2007)

kinda reminds me of the antics Kung Pow


----------



## delirium (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know.. Kung Pow was more of a parody while Kung Fu Hustle could still pass as a normal martial arts flick.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I don't know.. Kung Pow was more of a parody while Kung Fu Hustle could still pass as a normal martial arts flick.



true, they were both were good flicks


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 9, 2007)

I got to watch the movie and it really cracked me up.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

pervy_hermit said:


> I got to watch the movie and it really cracked me up.



which one kung pow or kung fu hustle


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 9, 2007)

*...this movie is freakin funny*


----------



## Zhealot (Jul 9, 2007)

anime15cool said:


> *...this movie is freakin funny*



True dat


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

lawl, old thread, but this movie was hilarious. i always forget the name when i want to go see it though.


i like the fight with the guys who had the musical instruments...that was amazing.


----------

